# some venison snack sticks



## stjoeguy1122 (Mar 28, 2012)

cooked these up today, my snack sticks were pretty good. they had a good mix of pepper and spice but not as much kick as I had hoped, next time I am going to increase hot peppers by 25% and decrease the amount of actual wood I add to smoker . . 3# of meat cooked up yielded about 2.5# of finger licking good snacks. . thinking about getting some high temp cheese and making up a small batch using this mix.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 28, 2012)

They look delish!!  I have wanted to try out the high temp cheese on my nect sticks too!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking good! I made some ground beef ones last week and just added regular cheddar...worked out great!


----------



## tgil (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks good!  My wife doesn't care for much venison sausage, but she likes the snack stix.  My daughter is hesitant to try anything Mom doesn't like, but on a turkey hunt over the weekend, I convinced her to give them a try.  She decided they were pretty good and deemed them "slim Tim's" after me.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 29, 2012)

I missed this post.

Looks good. I need more veny.


----------



## dabid33 (Apr 9, 2012)

We made over 100 pounds of venison this year in snack sticks, sausage, bologna and kielbasa. We used the high temp cheese and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Apr 9, 2012)

dabid33 said:


> We made over 100 pounds of venison this year in snack sticks, sausage, bologna and kielbasa. We used the high temp cheese and it turned out pretty good.


where did you get it? I have only been able to find it online and not sure how well it ships.

if I make more then a few pounds they seem to dry out pretty bad before they can get eaten, how do you keep yours from drying out when they are a week or so old?


----------



## exromenyer (May 6, 2012)

I have read about several guys buying the high temp cheese because they say it stays firmer in the casing.  I will say I made venison jalepeno pepper jack SS and used a regular brick of Pepper Jack cheese and it was not mushy like some guys experienced. I don't doubt their word at all but I had no problem and more important no complaints.  I vacuum sealed 10 lbs of it and after i froze it and then took it out to eat, it was solid, not runny.  It is also much cheaper.  Also remember if you do the jalepenos they lose a good bit of heat when smoked so you might want to increase the % you use.  Try www.sausagemaker.com out of Buffalo, N.Y. for casings, cure and other products.  Even their vacuum seal bags are CHEAP and TOP NOTCH, i use them for everything with my foodsaver machine.

Tony


----------

